

Willow Garage Creates Awesome Open Source Telepresence Robots (video) - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/02/04/willow-garage-creates-awesome-open-source-telepresence-robots-video/

======
dnsworks
But, can they do my laundry?

